# Wanted 2017 - 2018 R35



## R35 lad (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi guys. Looking for 2017 or 2018 R35. Preferably something with under 30k miles. Any colour considered. Recaro edition preferably. Not too modified but a stage 1 would be ok or some carbon. No finance needed. Money ready. No silly prices. Serious offers only. Anything up to 60k in value.


----------

